# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Vraagje (belangrijk)

## Unsure

Mijn vriendin en ik zijn nu al bijna 2 jaar samen en hebben dus geregeld seksueel contact, zij neemt de pil al sinds we 5 maanden samen zijn en is meestal op regelmatige basis ongesteld. We hebben al vaker gedacht dat ze mogelijks zwanger kon zijn maar dit is gelukkig nog altijd niet gebeurt! Om de een of andere reden lukt een condoom niet erg goed bij ons (ze scheurt bijna altijd en het zijn er nochtans van goede kwaliteit). Laatst hadden we seks in haar vruchtbare periode, net 2 dagen voor ze op reis vertrok en tijdens die reis is haar pil vergeten en onregelmatig beginnen innemen zonder dat ik dat wist tegen het einde van haar cyclus is het weer gebeurd en heeft ze een morning-afterpil geslikt, is het mogelijk dat haar regels nog altijd 7 dagen te laat zijn en zij al aan een nieuwe strip van haar gewone pil is begonnen? Thnx in advance!

----------


## pruts

Ik versta je vraag niet zo goed. Als je de pil blijft nemen dan krijg je je regels niet door. Als jullie je zorgen maken voor een eventuele zwangerschap dan kun je altijd een test doen.
Wat scheuren van condooms betreft,... Misschien een ander voorbehoedsmiddel gebruiken? Spiraaltje ofzo?
Succes!

----------


## MissMolly

Scheuren de condooms bij het aandoen of bij het vrijen? Je moet wel goed opletten dat je het condoom niet met je nagels aanraakt, want daardoor kan je een zwakke plek maken, die daarna kan scheuren.
Gebruik je wel condooms met een glijmiddel? Als ze te droog is, kan het ook scheuren, want een condoom is veel stroever dan jijzelf, dus om met condoom te vrijen moet zij natter zijn dan zonder, of je moet een glijmiddel gebruiken. Bij veel condooms zit die er al op aangebracht.

Wat betreft de kans op zwangerschap:
Als ze voor en tijdens het sexuele contact keurig de pil heeft genomen, is er geen sprake van een vruchtbare periode. Als je de pil gebruikt, rijpen er geen eicellen uit, en is er dus ook geen eisprong. Als ze vlak na de gemeenschap slordig is geweest met de pil, en niet *binnen 3 dagen na de gemeenschap* de morning after pil heeft genomen, kan er alsnog een eitje uitrijpen en kan ze inderdaad toch zwanger zijn. 

Al slik je daarna wel netjes de pil, en neem je zelfs alsnog de morning after pil, heeft dat geen effect meer, als je op dat moment al zwanger bent.

Maar als ze in de vakantie de pil is vergeten is het ook heel goed mogelijk dat ze een eisprong heeft gehad, maar het eitje niet bevrucht is. Haar normale cyclus is dan dus in gang gezet, maar 2 weken later dan de menstruatie.
2 weken na de menstruatie is immers niet de eisprong geweest, maar is het eitje pas begonnen met uitrijpen. De eisprong is dan dus rond het moment dat ze - met pil - weer ongesteld zou moeten worden. Dat zou dus betekenen dat ze mogelijk pas 2 weken later dan verwacht ongesteld wordt.

Het is dus niet onmogelijk dat ze zwanger is, maar de uitblijvende menstruatie kan ook een andere oorzaak hebben.
Ze kan dus het beste een zwangerschaps-thuistest kopen en uitvoeren. Dan weet ze meteen waar ze aan toe is.

----------

